# Winter day in Miami soup.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Today I was getting weird looks at least that's what my daughter tells me I didn't realize why till I got home, is winter here in Miami or at least that's what everybody is saying, right now is 68* and I`m walking around in shorts and sandals while everybody is on heavy hairy boots and some weird dead animal coats some even have arctic weather surplus wear on, is a circus down here folks I guess after an SOS and eggs with biscuits and plenty of Joe one is ready for arctic weather but is a good soup day and I remember my grandmother`s Spanish white bean soup made with a few slice garlic cloves, 1 cube onion, peel tomatoes or paste or both, dice carrots, greens(collard ,cabbage, chard),white beans and pork meat preferably with bones in; cook slowly over a wood fire stove with a good chunk of hearty bread on the side. I think this was the meal served to Jesus because is Heaven. I cook mine in the crock pot by refrying first the garlic, onion, carrots in a little olive oil adding this to the pot then I add the tomatoes or paste (tomatoes will add flavor and nutrients while the paste will add a rich red color), the meat, water or vegetable stock (amount depending on servings) then the greens and salt to taste. This is a slow cooking dish, the meat should fall of the bones when ready, using smoke pork hocks will work also but I like fresh meat specially ribs or hocks. The original recipe was lamb by the way.
PS.right before serving a few chunks of unsalted butter will add creaminess to the soup.
Enjoy


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I know this is in the recipe section so this is a little off-subject but people down there are wearing winter gear at 68°?

I said "Bye" to my son this morning when he left to get on the bus. He was wearing shorts, sneakers and a sweatshirt. It was 18°... _Wearing anything more than that and he gets too hot._


----------

